# Passaround -- Togo steel / wrought iron kanna



## refcast

Passaround

246g
66mm wide
82mm tall
6mm-9mm thick

Feels like denka steel but a bit harder and glassier and less rubbery. Cuts into hair like denka steel too, or like white, and refines like really hard and fine white. Shigehiro level, or close to it. It's wear resistant but not globby, and the burr comes off easily. The back is flattened. An exceptional steel and HT, probably my favorite overall ever, or at least for an alloyed carbon

West coast start United States

The kanna costed $70, so if the Kanna is lost I'd like the participants to help chip in for it, which isn't all too much.

A chance to try a rare steel and wrought iron. The Kanna is stamped togo steel, and feels like Togo steel. It feels like a Togo reigo Kanna I have, but there's various grades so no way to confirm. There's so much hype around Togo, I wanted to get more user experiences out there.

If you're a newer user, have someone vet for you, otherwise anyone can join. I'd like each participant to show sharpening polish pictures of the bevel or describe how the edge feels for them too. PirateShip is an easy way to print the required USPS label. Just know how to wide bevel sharpen and you should be good. The edge is best when finished very slow with light pressure. Microchipping it is fine, lol, and you can reset the wide bevel too. There are some low spots I haven't hit yet near the left and right sides of the bevel, and microchips from me messing up uradashi a bit, getting to close to the edge.

I don't know how many participants, maybe 10 or so?

Participants

Beginning
@ch_br 

Middle
@deltaplex

End

I'll try to finish up bevel work later, too


----------



## Pie

The requirement is that you don’t mess it up and have and additional stop for uraoshi. 

I guess that counts me out . Have fun guys!!


----------



## deltaplex

Pie said:


> The requirement is that you don’t mess it up and have and additional stop for uraoshi.
> 
> I guess that counts me out . Have fun guys!!


I think you should be in if you're interested, tbh.
I'd like to be included, but I can certainly be slotted somewhere in the middle since that's where I live, and I'm guessing at least some interest will come from the East Coast. I'm doing a decent amount of kanna and chisel work right now, so I'll only make slightly more work for whomever follows me...


----------



## Pie

deltaplex said:


> I think you should be in if you're interested, tbh.
> I'd like to be included, but I can certainly be slotted somewhere in the middle since that's where I live, and I'm guessing at least some interest will come from the East Coast. I'm doing a decent amount of kanna and chisel work right now, so I'll only make slightly more work for whomever follows me...


I’d be down just to inspect what the previous sharpener had done, and see if I can get even close. 

Tool sharpening needs some discipline that I so far lack, hopefully by the time this ships out I’ll be better!


----------



## refcast

@Pie

Nah dude you're fine, haha. It only matters if I actually put it in a dai, and I don't actually plan to do that, hahahaha. It's such an awesome steel, I know you'd enjoy it. Like, it actually lived up to my lofty expectations, lol


----------

